# Sweet Potato Treats



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello!

My pup doesn't too very well with any treats it seems...
Just one or two will upset his stomach so we use kibble for treats, and he loves it.. and it works. 

I've made some oatmeal/peanut butter treats in the past that did well... and some oatmeal/sweet potato treats that were good with him. 

But I see the sweet potato dried treats in the store and they are a bit pricey, and I don't mind making them - and really want to give it a try!

Does anyone have tips on how to make some sweet potato treats (dried or kept fresh) with skin on in the oven? 

Thanks!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's a link that has a bunch of different ways to make dehydrated sweet potato treats:

Sweet Potato Chews


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We cut ours up and put on olive oil and bake them until soft all the way through. You can also get a dehydrator and make them that way!


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

Baking these now!

Sweet Potato Dog Chew Recipe - Easy to Make Alternative to Rawhide


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Make them yourself! They're cheaper and the prepackaged ones at the store almost always come from China.


----------

